# Grim Reaper Humor



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)

Q) How does the Grim reaper get his kicks on Halloween?
A) He goes to a retirement home Halloween party!

Q) What did the grim reaper say to the little boy?
A) Your a naughty little monster!

Q) Why did the grim reaper start burning people?
A) Because a hot steak is better that a cold chop!

Q) Why did the grim reaper invested in the guillotine industry?
A) He heard they were making a killing!

Q) What did the Grim Reaper say to the zombie?
A) Ugh. You are dead to me!

Q) What did the grim reaper say to his son on sports day?
A) Go out there and knock’em dead today!

See more at: http://halloweenjokes.com/grim-reaper-jokes.htm


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Does The Grim Reaper ever sharpen his big blade?"

Of course not! None of you "First-timers" have any reference as to what "Sharp"... really is. and there are no "Second-timers" for this experience.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------

